# Indonesian: sekis



## Setwale_Charm

Selamat siang!

 Can somebody tell me what the word "sekis" means in the context of rock, alumina and generally deposits descriprion. 

  Terima kasih!!


----------



## theo1006

Selamat malam! (that is the time here)

The word *sekis* is not in my Kamus Besar Bahasa Indonesia, so I tried some wild guessing.
The first three letters may be the Indonesian rendering of a Dutch term starting with *sch*, like Dutch *school* became *sekolah* in Indonesian.  However I cannot think of any Dutch (or even German) word sounding like *schis* and connected with rocks or deposits.
Then I thought the foreign spelling might start with *sq.*  That led me to English *squeeze.*  Not quite the same sound, but one of its meanings is in Coalmining: 'A gradual coming together of the floor and roof of a gallery or working; a place where this has occurred; a creep'.

Does this fit in with the context by any means?  Perhaps someone else has better ideas.

Salam,
Theo


----------



## MarX

I'm sorry Setwale, but to me *sekis* doesn't ring a bell at all.

Perhaps it's a specific word from chemistry or geology?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

OK, guys. Thanks for your attempts to help. Looks like it is really something specific of a very narrow field.


----------



## avok

May it be something related to "sex"?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

No, no, this is definitely not the case.


----------



## rasserie

its not in my malay dictionary either LOL


----------

